# AUX Hydraulics on Skid Steer WON'T hook up



## merrimacmill

Hey everyone, I'm writing in because I am having a lot of trouble hooking the AUX hydraulics up on my Case 85xt skid steer to operate a snow plow on it. The plow came with the skid steer, and when I first got it I hooked it up to try it out and it worked alright, and it was hard to get the connectors on, but I forced it and I went. 

Well now that the machine is on site, I CANNOT get these things to hook up. On the plow side I can get the female to go into the male on the skid steer, and then I cannot get the male on the plow side to go into the skid steer. It will go part way, like almost all the way, but then just won't go in. I moved the pedal back and forth and the H pattern controls around to relieve pressure, but it still doesn't work. I took a screw driver and pushed in both sides to let a little bit of fluid out incase the pressure was stopping it, but that didn't help either. Again, right before I brought this machine to sit onsite I hooked it up and needed to really push it to get it on but it worked fine. 

Now the snows flying and I put the pusher from the skid on my new tractor so I need this plow on there. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeVries

The couplers were probably disconnected under pressure. I'm not 100% familiar with Case but what you need to do is turn the key on so that your guages and such work but don't start the machine. Then move the auxilary hydraulics lever left and right to release the pressure. At this point you should be able to connect the hoses.

Hope this works


----------



## jomama45

I don't know how the Case aux. pressure relief works, but make sure you relieve it.

Even then, I've had the same problem as you on my Bobcat, to the point that I will not unhook the plow unless I don't need to hook it back up for a few hours. It seems that after a few hours of sitting it they will hook up no problem. It also helps to pull the outermost collar by hand towards you on the female coupler of the machine once you have the male (plow side) coupler in place. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## JD Dave

I'm not familiar with skids and I know you said you relieved the pressure with a screw driver but I'd slowly unscrew the the couplers off the blade and then try hooking them up. If that doesn't work unscrew them off your skid. If your blade has a cross over relief valve I'd connect the 2 hoses togethter for transport and when leaving it off the machine. If you don't couple them together it creates pressure on the fitting if the angle cylinder are moved at all which gernerally happens when loading and unloading.


----------



## emerson

I've had the same problem with 2 different Cat skidsteers. I think it was because the temp changed between unhooking and rehooking and the fluid expanded. Both times I cracked one of the fittings to let some fluid out ( be sure and catch the fluid so the customer doesn't complain) and it went right together. The fittings may also have some ice in them; I carry a small propane torch, use with caution and don't rush and burn something.


----------



## blowerman

I was going to say pretty much what JD dave said. That's basically how we do it if there is a problem with pressure while hooking up an implement. Other than that, you might have a bad coupler.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;935642 said:


> I'm not familiar with skids and I know you said you relieved the pressure with a screw driver but I'd slowly unscrew the the couplers off the blade and then try hooking them up. If that doesn't work unscrew them off your skid. If your blade has a cross over relief valve I'd connect the 2 hoses togethter for transport and when leaving it off the machine. If you don't couple them together it creates pressure on the fitting if the angle cylinder are moved at all which gernerally happens when loading and unloading.





blowerman;935661 said:


> I was going to say pretty much what JD dave said. That's basically how we do it if there is a problem with pressure while hooking up an implement. Other than that, you might have a bad coupler.


Ditto

Stupid flush face quick connects are anything but quick IMO. Generally, they're a royal PITA.


----------



## In2toys

my deere does that also on occasion. I shut it off, toggle aux lever & it usually goes right in. I have had to crack the lines once or twice. PITA...


----------



## DeereMan85

To echo what someone else said, always hook the couplers on the attachment together. Changes in temp create pressure otherwise. This also ensures that your couplers stay clean. You probably need to crack open the coupler on the attachment to relieve pressure. I've had this happen a lot when I've rented attachments to people and they don't hook the couplers together when they're done like I politely ask them to do.


----------



## DaySpring Services

My bobcat has a button I hold down to relieve pressure, then I push the coupler in and hold for a couple seconds and it will come right off.


----------



## buckwheat_la

as someone else posted, we step on the auxilary hydraulic peddle back and forth a couple of times (while the machine is off of course), then the hydraulic coupler usually slips right on.


----------



## WIPensFan

On our Bobcats the dealer said turn the key all the way left for 5 sec. when shutting the machine off to relieve the pressure. I think that's what I remember anyway. Not sure on Case just trying to give another option.


----------



## dirtdoctor

merrimacmill;935491 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm writing in because I am having a lot of trouble hooking the AUX hydraulics up on my Case 85xt skid steer to operate a snow plow on it. The plow came with the skid steer, and when I first got it I hooked it up to try it out and it worked alright, and it was hard to get the connectors on, but I forced it and I went.
> 
> Well now that the machine is on site, I CANNOT get these things to hook up. On the plow side I can get the female to go into the male on the skid steer, and then I cannot get the male on the plow side to go into the skid steer. It will go part way, like almost all the way, but then just won't go in. I moved the pedal back and forth and the H pattern controls around to relieve pressure, but it still doesn't work. I took a screw driver and pushed in both sides to let a little bit of fluid out incase the pressure was stopping it, but that didn't help either. Again, right before I brought this machine to sit onsite I hooked it up and needed to really push it to get it on but it worked fine.
> 
> Now the snows flying and I put the pusher from the skid on my new tractor so I need this plow on there.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have had the same problem and i converted everything over to stuchhi couplers they are a thread on quick coupler works well when ther is residual pressure which happens in attachments I have been told that a change in temperture will cause pressure build up one way to prevent that is to couple couplers togethor on plow when not being used


----------



## BIGBEN2004

Along with what all was said I spray mine all down with WD-40 to keep grime from corroding the couplers that also keeps them working better.


----------



## rob1325

On my Cat 262 before I unhook couplers, I shut off machine and relieve pressure on each side. Then I disconnect couplers. When I reconnect, I do it again to make sure machine side is relieved and I already know other end is relieved and this helps me alot. Only time I have problems is when it is really cold. I either torch little or put my hand around for a few minutes, and they go right in.


----------



## merrimacmill

Thanks for all the input guys. I ended up calling a buddy of mine who was the previous owner and he said the ice freezes them up and to take a torch to it for like 10-15 seconds and then it will slip on. So I did this and sure enough, it slipped right on. He said it would happen all the time unless I was constantly using the aux hydros during the weather or cold, so he would carry a mini torch in his truck. What can I do to prevent this? Change to new couplers? Or is it just common?

Thanks again


----------



## BIGBEN2004

merrimacmill;937321 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I ended up calling a buddy of mine who was the previous owner and he said the ice freezes them up and to take a torch to it for like 10-15 seconds and then it will slip on. So I did this and sure enough, it slipped right on. He said it would happen all the time unless I was constantly using the aux hydros during the weather or cold, so he would carry a mini torch in his truck. What can I do to prevent this? Change to new couplers? Or is it just common?
> 
> Thanks again


I think that is common. I had mine do it the last storm and had to use a Case 440 skid loader and jack the front up with the bucket to aim its exhaust on my couplers to get them hot enough to release. A torch would have been easier and faster I might have to go purchase a small one.


----------



## Kubota 8540

merrimacmill;937321 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I ended up calling a buddy of mine who was the previous owner and he said the ice freezes them up and to take a torch to it for like 10-15 seconds and then it will slip on. So I did this and sure enough, it slipped right on. He said it would happen all the time unless I was constantly using the aux hydros during the weather or cold, so he would carry a mini torch in his truck. What can I do to prevent this? Change to new couplers? Or is it just common?
> 
> Thanks again


Check too see what couplers are on the back of your Kubota, they should be the same as mine. I have had the least amount of hassles with them out of all the couplers I have used. Disconnect is a simple jerk on the hose. Re-connect seems just as easy. Going to replace the flat face on the skidsteer with whatever the Kubota has on the rear.


----------



## In2toys

Originally Posted by merrimacmill 
Thanks for all the input guys. I ended up calling a buddy of mine who was the previous owner and he said the ice freezes them up and to take a torch to it for like 10-15 seconds and then it will slip on. So I did this and sure enough, it slipped right on. He said it would happen all the time unless I was constantly using the aux hydros during the weather or cold, so he would carry a mini torch in his truck. What can I do to prevent this? Change to new couplers? Or is it just common?

Fluid film?? I'm not sure if I'm sold on it yet, But everyone else around here seems to want to snort the stuff like it was coke...


----------

